# My Challenge to Myself....



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

I challenged myself to pretend I was shooting film. Firing the shutter accordingly and not chimping. I realized that chimping is automatic to me.
So, out of "2 rolls of 36 exp" I got these...


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Stunning! Absolutely stunning!!! ray:

You've caught the subtle colour-changes and cloud-shadows across the sky beautifully, as well as crystal-sharp silhouettes with the tree-lines and water #1 & #2

Looking at #3, I immediately thought of an aerial-view of a small volcanic island erupting somewhere :laugh: - 'tis a beautifully dramatic pic though


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks so much! It is amazing how since I moved to digital how the camera stays in front of my face most of the time. I got lazy I guess, just looking and shooting instead of looking at a scene looking for something unique. Make any sense?


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Yep, I know exactly what you mean - I suspect that, when using film-cameras years ago, there was always the underlying thought of the expense and time taken for D&P, so each shot had to be composed and exposed properly.

Nowadays with digital shots for free, it's easier/quicker to just snap everything and hope the 'Auto' does it's job for some or the pics.


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

Love 2 & 3 in particular - all good but those are my favourites.

You have correctly identified one of the challenges for younger photographers that I found whilst teaching teenagers who have grown up only knowing digital cameras - they often don't really consider what's in the frame well enough, knowing they can ditch 90-95% of the images if they aren't up to scratch or can fix them in Photoshop.

The positive flip side is that they aren't so "precious" about their images leading to more experiments which can lead to a better understanding of their cameras, compostion etc.

This also applies to us "old farts" :laugh:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Zulu! 
That is how my Dad taught me to shoot. His term was 'thoughtful Photography', He would scrutinize the scene before he fired the shutter. I guess I just got away from that type of photography because as WereBo mentioned it isn't too costly anymore.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

beautiful work Dori .. ray:ray:ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thank you Sir!


----------



## Acuta73 (Mar 17, 2008)

Really like the first one, first glance you don't really see the houses, but closer look they're there in the deep shadow. Love that.

Third one reminds me of some of my grandfathers aerial pics of Mt. St. Helens back in 1980!


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks DF! I did have to clone out a couple of boat houses, they were too obvious.
THAT'S what the cloud reminds me of!! Thanks!


----------



## sjb007 (Dec 10, 2007)

Georgeous Pictures Dori, a well spotted photo opportunity and well taken too ray:


----------



## Dori1960 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks!! :tongue:


----------

